# Post Count, What to do?



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I have noticed, as evident in a thread started last night, that many members are getting quite fed up with the whole skull and post count idea. I wanted to start this thread so we could discuss this topic civilly...and hopefully without any outbursts of 4 letter words (giovanni! :







: ) I must admit I am a little annoyed as well when people make posts about their skulls or their post count. I can understand people are excited about this but it does get quite annoying. This site is intended to be a forum for fish hobbyists and scientists to share their ideas and help each other out. It is also a place to meet people and socialize with them in the Lounge. It does not matter what your post count is, because assembling a whole lot of posts, and a whole lot of skulls leaves you nowhere if you really havnt added much to the commnity. Please share your thoughts and you ideas on how to solve this.

Sorry to the people that responded to the original thread but it has been deleted.


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Good Idea Xenon, but I don't see a problem with the skulls at all. Here's a thought.... oh there it is... just make a seperate thread in the lounge called "Skull Braggers Here Please" or something. I don't believe you have to go as far as removing them entirely, they provide some incentive (nominal) towards posting more. With more posts come more opinions, with more opinions comes more useful information. So no, please don't take away my skulls. Besides, you'll more than likely get more complaints about their removal then about their use.


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Wait a sec... do you mean that people are posting for the sole purpose of getting skulls. Oops, sorry, I thought you meant that they were bragging about having (or whining about not having) a high skull count. If that's the case, then I think that posts should not be counted just in the lounge. I still feel that the skulls should stay though.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

So far I have been adamatly opposed to not counting posts in the lounge because I feel people are contributing to the community even if they are not posting about fish in the fish forums..... I am startign to change my views though, does anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

I voted not to change anything but now that I think about it I would say make them not count in the lounge.
People with high skull count are supposed to have learned enough through all that posting to give some advice. When I stared out on another board I didnt know squat about any fish, but after I got over about 300 post's I like to think I learned alot. Some of these people have over 1000 posts and I dont know if they can honestly say that they know a damn bit more that I do.

my 2 cents
Will


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

its pretty bad that it has came to a point that people are only here for skullz. do what you have to do xenon. but im not here for the skullz, im here for the loving of the fish.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I think that nothing should be changed, as people talk about all kinds of things that don't interest others - for me I never read the paintball threads, and war threads - just don't read the skullz threads!
and as far as I am aware their is not a problem with people spamming the site for high post counts.
also I would also like to add how much fun it was when Bobme and *USMC*sPiKeY were at the height of their posting - there were always new topics and loads of discussion.
and also I am soooo close to 2000 posts - blue skullz?

my message for all those who don't like these threads - Bite it


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

personaly i think people should be evaluated on how much they know about piranahs and aquatics. like on a 1-10 scale.... i would probibly be around a 7 cause i have ben in the hobby for a wile now and have some experience with these fishies.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

marco said:


> personaly i think people should be evaluated on how much they know about piranahs and aquatics. like on a 1-10 scale.... i would probibly be around a 7 cause i have ben in the hobby for a wile now and have some experience with these fishies.


 I think that more to the point, people should realise that loads of skullz means nothing, we already have other ways of recognising "knowledgable" members - Admin, mods, senior members + member of the month contest, is this not enough?
perhaps you could make a few more senior members.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

ooops I just voted wrong, make lounge posts not count!


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Lounge posts not count is my vote.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i voted do nothing but.... i think it is getting i bit sad with all the look at me posts.i try to add as much decent info as possible but also like adding daft stuff to some of the daft posts it all fun .some people do get carried away though and maybe this is what should be looked at 
the thing is and it has been mentioned on this post :- post count, skulls etc mean sh*t if you dont know what you are talking about and this is not meant towards anyone in particular as i dont really take much notice of crap info so dont really have a clue who they are i just now how good i am even with my low post count (look at me)








dixon


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Why seperate Lounge and other posts?
Most people figure out soon enough who provides valuable information, and who's advise to take seriously... I mean, when people only judge members by post count and number and color of skulls, it's their loss... Skulls (or whatever one uses for his/her discussion board, and post counts are just a part of most boards, and everyone has to decide for him-/herself how much he/she values it...
No one enters the Lounge to get serious info, and when they post a real question in one of the other forums, there are usually more than enough answers and tips to figure out what would be the best answer.

I agree with X that it is getting a bit out of hand with those "Whoohoo, I have 100 posts and two skulls" threads, but the whole purpose of the Lounge is to have a laugh and get a little off-topic (no matter how stupid the topic might be). If you don't like those threads, like I do, simply don't view them.....

So I voted: Do nothing.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

pythonwill said:


> People with high skull count are supposed to have learned enough through all that posting to give some advice.


 Yes and no. I would consider myself to be able to dispense pretty good advice on occasion, and my "skull count" is pretty low.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

thats just because you dont post here much, you have a high count on your board


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Clay said:


> Yes and no. I would consider myself to be able to dispense pretty good advice on occasion, and my "skull count" is pretty low.


 I agree: what about veteran fish keepers or scientists that have just discovered this site: are they noobs again all of a sudden, because they start with 0 posts?

I don't know why people are so obsessed with high post counts: I admit it might look a bit intimidating to people that just started with this hobby, or just signed up (like, man he has 1500 posts, so he must really know his shiz), but with using no more than a little common sense everyone should be able to pick out the experienced and useful members soon enough...


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

skulls, like other things people want. cause controversy w/ the few people who care. and then it annoys the sh*t out of people who don't care. i don't care, but if you have to post a lot to get the info you need and give the info people ask, for is the only reason for skulls. not how many hours a day you spend on the net post whoring and hoping you get cute little colorful skulls. 








you should be here for a reason, to learn about fish (piranhas specifically) and the home aquarium. it sucks that people actually care about status, rank and labels.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

if you make the lounge skulls not count then the post whoring will spill over into the fish columns.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

post count and skulls are not representative of fish knowledge. I am working on some things that will better illustrate this... For now we have the member of the month contest that tries to reward people for their fish advice.


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

Ive only been a member for a couple of days now, but I don't really even look at skulls. I have enough knowledge to know what is total B.S. and what actually matters in fishkeeping. I have found out that the majority of people who judge on skull count are the people who don't really know much to begin with and are the people who want the skulls to make them look "good." I hope you understand what I'm saying. I think you should put a disclamer on this website that says that the skulls are a count of number of posts, not how knowledgeable the person is. That kinda ruins it for the people who are knowledgeable and have a lot of skulls though. Thats my opinion.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Couple of things that should probably be given more consideration here.

How relevant is post count considered to be, if people equate it more to knowledge or not. If so then perhaps limiting it to the fish forums might be more beneficial. Then again it's just a number and doesn't mean anything.

Will making Lounge posts not count cut down on the spam and is spam considered to be a problem?


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Im sorry if my post last night in the other thread offended anyone, I was drunk. Those skull posts, look at me I got 1000 posts, will continue to piss me off, I will just stop reading them


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I vote for no changes. I have great pride in my posts and know the lines of having fun and bullsh*tting in the lounge, to giving propper advice and info when needed. Skulls and posting counts represents how much you've been involved with the site, whether its informative postings or just being a daily post whore/junkie, but never in the lines of showing any ranks what so ever. Example: I have 1000 plus posts on PFury and 74 in PFish. Noone listens to me in PFish and mostly always argue/debate on my knowledge of the hobby because of my post count. It matters and it doesnt..

Its like feedbacks on eBay.. sending money and buying from a person who hasnt has any good history or feedbacks compares to getting info from a person on how to take care of Ps on PFury, not knowing if that person has ever had a fish in his life.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

Clay said:


> pythonwill said:
> 
> 
> > People with high skull count are supposed to have learned enough through all that posting to give some advice.
> ...


 Clay, you may have a low skull count "here", But I think just about everyone here knows you are NO noob and have plenty of knowledge of fish.

Will


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

I've been a member for about a month now on this site. Before I came, I knew that piranhas ate stuff... period. 200 posts later, I feel that I have gained a considerable amount of knowledge pertaining to P's and know that that knowledge will only continue to accumulate. The skulls i've accumulated thus far do have meaning to me and to see them go would be a shame.



> Innes wrote: I am soooo close to 2000 posts - blue skullz?


 I feel for ya buddy. it would be a shame. it just goes to show how much you contribute to the site.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I like letting the members decide the direction of this site. In the end, you are the people that use it.









Plus, takes the pressure off me making decisions lol!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well,
My 2 cents is that I dont have an opinion either way. I dont read the "i just got red skulls" threads if I dont want too. I find it humorous that some get excited about the skulls and who am I to squash that excitement. There are too many things in this world to get pissed about. To me, someone posting that they have 2 skulls is not one of them.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

mmm...I'm kinda neutral on the situation, but post whoring is wicked annoying. When bobme and spikey were in their hieght of posting it drove me insane, there was so much useless crap and threads derailed that it made it hard to read stuff. I believe that the posts should count but I would like it if the post whorign would cut down a bit, and ppl woulud stop trying to just get skulls, I find it funny that people are just posting for the fact to get skulls.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> When bobme and spikey were in their hieght of posting it drove me insane.


It was a fun run.. but I feel you on that one.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I was just asking for future reference I use to post like crazy and have stopped because it does get annoying but asking about the color of skulls eyes isn't a bad thing. If they continually post about skulls then just don't make it count but you and the other admins. are the ones who know how much and what color. It also depends on your def. of postwhoring because some people like Innes make the forum fun otherwise if we don't have some postwhoring then there shouldn't be a lounge.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I like letting the members decide the direction of this site. In the end, you are the people that use it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree with Xenon in that we are the end user but the majority of us do not contribute financially to this site in order to keep it up and running. I imagine the bandwidth to run this site must be rather substantial especially with the amount of posts per day and even hour. I do not believe nonpaying users have much right to complain about the outcome whichever Xenon decides to do about the issue. Xenon this is ultimately your decision as its your site and probably primarily funded by you. I don't think much should be done about skulls I think that there should be forum guidelines that address this issue and anyone going beyond those guidelines should be either warned of there activity and/or repramanded.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I would hope that people would at least most of the time they post would try and make their posts constructive.I think the skull idea is cool...but posting just to get them,in my opinion,isn't the reason to come to this site.If people just want to chat about the weather and such,they should go to a chat area.Just my opinion.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Thats true...AOL Instant Messenger is free too.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

If you get rid of post counts in the lounge, do you really think people will stop posting about red skullz?
It will make them prouder to get them, as it will be a harder achievement = more red skullz posts!
you could just pin one thread for the red skullz club, and let people post in there when they become a member - that way people would not post - I've got 100 posts woo hoo! - and once people have red skullz they will only post in 1 thread - that has got to be a good compremise, huh?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

this is unusual for me posting twice in one thread haha
but i think we may have enough opinions now on here for a decision to be made .its quite close as the poll goes but after reading this thread again imo opinion leave it as it is but with possibly some advise for members on spamming etc.
if anybody steps out of line and is not taking any of the advise that may be offered after this thread is done then it would be up to the mods or admin just to advise them by pm etc of any guide lines set.
yes the constant post types that are being discussed at the moment and the post whoring that has occured is natural with a new site as people will want to have the most posts i think once the site gets a few more months on then it may slow down a bit but who knows.
well my post count has gone up by 2 down to this thread reds skulls in a few years time here i come hahahahaha








dixon


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Overbite is right. There is pretty much an even divide down this site on what to do about this. Essentially we have all been talking about 2 seperate problems.

1. People spamming/pointless posts and threads.
2. The significance of 'post count' and 'skulls' on a newbie's perception of the knowledge a user has about their fish.

The first problem would be solved in part by disabling post count all together. I personally think this is infeasible. Post count could be disabled in the Lounge. I personally am not keen on this idea either because I still feel that the majority of the posts in the lounge are still contributing to this community. Look at all the political debate that has gone on in the Lounge between a lot of members of this site..... this adds value to this community despite the fact that they are not talking about piranha.

If you really look at the problem from the big picture, I would go out on a limb and say that post slutting in the Lounge has actually _decreased_ in the last month.

I want to assure the users that if anyone has a problem with someone spamming and it is 'annoying' them please click "Report The Post" or PM a staff member rather than publicly cause a stir. I am actually quite accessable on AIM most weekday nights.

To minimize spamming, over the next week, staff will be organizing old topics into a highly categorized archive for easy browsing by newbies. In addition, we will be selecting threads we feel are superb in the information they provide and putting them in a Saved Topics forum (ala Predfish).

To be realistic, there is _always_ going to be 2 camps on this site regarding post count, the people who care, and the people who dont. I feel we should let the people who care enjoy that aspect of the site....









As for the second problem, I have repeadetly said to newbies that 'post count' doesnt mean sh*t. Some of the more experienced members of this site have very few posts. I will continue to try and educate newbies on this and will include it in the F.A.Q. I am writing. In the meantime I am searching for a way to handle a different rating for the members that will allow people to give people points for really good informative fish posts. I have been fairly unsuccessful so far in finding something that fits my needs but I will keep trying. In the meantime, I have created the Member of the Month vote to reward and recognize users that have really helped other users with their fish questions (thanks for the idea Sir Nate). In addition to this, the staff is currently working on a better model to choose and recognize 'senior members'.

All in all, this site has been open for 4 months, with an admin and staff that have never ran a board before. We are gonna experience some growing pains and all the members will not all get along. In the end, all we want to do is create a positive/open atmosphere where people can ask questions about their fish and have some fun doing it.

Sorry for the long post, please feel free to reply to this below.

-Xenon


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Great Xenon








I like the post count in the lounge








the only problem I have now is I feel that you need more senior members, as I am one of only 2 non-staff members with that title, and I also won the member of the month contest, whereas Sir Nate who obviously knows more about piranhas than me, and also has more experience with more types of piranhas than I have - and where is his title?
There are others also, It makes me feel like I am taking more credit than these valuable members, when they deserve it.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

good posts xenon and innes 
and xenon yep i'm usually right muhahaha
the board is new but imo is ran very well .
i also feel that a bit of the spamming has stopped and probably will remain to do so and yes 4 months is not a long time but i think the board has come a long way in such a small time and no doubt neo and clay could verify this as they did this along time ago and look at the board they have now also

1 more post on this thread i'm really going some now hahaha








dixon


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Xenon said:


> I like letting the members decide the direction of this site. In the end, you are the people that use it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Are you sure you aren't a Canadian Liberal?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

when i first started this site and new next to nothing being a novice in fish feeping posting a thread and reading the replies i have to admit the higher the post count the more i focused on that reply maybe we should have something that only moderators and XENON and FRANK and the member of the month past and present can only answer the questions made from a newbie 50posts or less just something to think about then this would give newbies time to read the rest of our threads and no if we are jackasses or not and if they want to take our advice they can or not but the skulls issue to me is that the lounge is a place were you go to shoot the breeze and have fun i love all stupid posts funny or not pics, war, everthing in the lounge is good. we need to keep up that pace and if the skulls go it might stop alot of new threads. unless we can login to the lounge with the same name maybe different password and collect something else like beer bottles that change to pitchers then change to kegs etc. don't no my friends good luck XENON


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

do nothing


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> mmm...I'm kinda neutral on the situation, but post whoring is wicked annoying. When bobme and spikey were in their hieght of posting it drove me insane, there was so much useless crap and threads derailed that it made it hard to read stuff. I believe that the posts should count but I would like it if the post whorign would cut down a bit, and ppl woulud stop trying to just get skulls, I find it funny that people are just posting for the fact to get skulls.


 Sit down and shut up you cracka head hoe.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

for a few bad apples. Don't do anything.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> mdemers883 said:
> 
> 
> > mmm...I'm kinda neutral on the situation, but post whoring is wicked annoying. When bobme and spikey were in their hieght of posting it drove me insane, there was so much useless crap and threads derailed that it made it hard to read stuff. I believe that the posts should count but I would like it if the post whorign would cut down a bit, and ppl woulud stop trying to just get skulls, I find it funny that people are just posting for the fact to get skulls.
> ...


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

I voted - Make posts not count in the Lounge

honestly who cares how many posts you have... it's quality, not quantity!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The only problem I see about having posts in the lounge not count is some people may start spamming the other forums which could cause more grief and arguments.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I hit a nerve bobme







just messin with ya.


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> The only problem I see about having posts in the lounge not count is some people may start spamming the other forums which could cause more grief and arguments.


 That's always the risk. What's more likely is some of the spam and trolling will be cut down and the "is this a dumb poll" stuff. I tend to skip over most of it, but it is annoying in that it pushes the worthwhile topics off the page.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

who care this is a dead issue..we all know who is who on this board..and it even show with newbies when they become members..they look in piranha forum..not lounge area...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> who care this is a dead issue..we all know who is who on this board..and it even show with newbies when they become members..they look in piranha forum..not lounge area...


 N"uff, and well said!!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

Not sure, it's nice to see the skullz, but some are getting outta hand.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Looks like this problem has already been solved!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

do i hear lock this thread


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Yes, Id say so.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Locked.


----------

